# Hello from IL



## Jim Greenwood (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello. Just thought I would say hi and introduce myself. I joined a long time ago but couldn't remember my login information so I started over.

I'm from Southern IL and I teach Ryukyu Kempo, Karate and Kyusho. I have been training in martial arts for a while... started studying in 1977 with TKD and got my black belt in 1985. Then got into Kempo and Jujutsu in 1991 and started teaching in 1993, got my black belt in Kempo in 1996. I'm getting ready to test for 5th Dan soon. I like training and learning new things with martial arts. Currently I am getting into live tactical gun and knife training and life preservation skills (not just self-defense) and home protection tactics. I enjoy the sport of MMA and watching and learning and seeing how the sport grows and evolves. I recently started judging MMA events in my area and and it's interesting to say the least.

I am currently a Certifying Instructor for Kyusho International.

Any way I am looking forward to talking and reading about all aspects of martial arts on here with everyone. If anyone is close to Flora IL and wants to get together and train that would be great too. 

Thanks

Jim Greenwood


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome "back" to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back and enjoy, as you know we have alot of very fine people here including yourself.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 22, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## wushu2004 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay another person from IL!!  Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Jim and welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 22, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome from Terre Haute!


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 22, 2008)

Howdy from St. Louis.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello Jim, welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 22, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 22, 2008)

welcome to MT, take your shoes off and relax


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Jim.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting


----------



## Kacey (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Hawke (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome back to Martial Talk.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Jim Greenwood (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## Frost (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello Jim!  I am from Chicago.  Welcome!


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 23, 2008)

welcome to MT, take off your shoes and relax


----------

